# Betta narcolepsy? Is there even such a thing?



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mesmer my new EE sometimes seems to have narcolepsy. He'll be swimming around like crazy then all of the sudden stop and sleep for about 15-30 seconds before staring up again (I know he's asleep because he kind of droops and every fin stops moving) is this unusual, I've heard EEs get tired more easily because of their big ears but this just seems odd. (I don't think it's dangerous so I don't count it as a disease)


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe he's just resting, rather than sleeping. I'm quite sure he would wear himself out if he's swimming actively all the time.

My own boy, a veil tail will occasionally stop and rest for a few moments when he's going about his business in the tank- sometimes I look at his eyes and find that he's still looking around while resting, even though the rest of the body is very still.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

hes probably just resting for a second


----------



## matoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Love the bettas and am familiar with the crown, veiltail etc. but the EE is new to me. Is it just a short form you youngsters have come up with. Humour an older lady and tell me what it stands for and if you have a picture of one all the better.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

EE stands for Elephant Ear, sometimes called dumbo. They're betta who have big pectoral fins. Here's an image I just grabbed off Petco- see the fins behind the gills?


----------



## matoon (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks so much piyoteru - I have not seen any here in any of the pet stores I have gone to. They are gorgeous will have to keep my eyes open for one up here.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Like I said I'm not concerned, just found it odd that I get 3 min of swimming followed by him randomly stopping and resting then going full blast again, I think it's cute


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh and matoon this is Mesmer, see how proportionally large his "ears" are


----------



## csbettas (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmmm...strange. I have one fish that used to do something a bit like that. I purchased him a Zoo Med betta hammock. He loves it! Now instead of sinking to the bottom to rest or floating, he just lounges on his bed. I think you should buy one!


----------



## matoon (Apr 5, 2014)

He is beautiful love his colour and the "ears". Hope I can discover one at my pet store one day.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

csbettas said:


> Hmmm...strange. I have one fish that used to do something a bit like that. I purchased him a Zoo Med betta hammock. He loves it! Now instead of sinking to the bottom to rest or floating, he just lounges on his bed. I think you should buy one!


When I go to college he'll have more to rest on, right not he uses an Indian almond leaf as a hammock



matoon said:


> He is beautiful love his colour and the "ears". Hope I can discover one at my pet store one day.


Thank you! He's gotten a little darker in the body (almost a true violet) but he's keeping his white "butterfly" and his ears are a very very pale blue. You see why I couldn't resist!


----------

